

Google Now for iOS  - zhangtwin
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/12/4096074/google-now-for-ios-teased-in-alleged-demo-video

======
finnp
Oh boy, that means ironically I get Google Now on my iPhone probably earlier
than my girlfriend on Android (if she ever gets it). Android update hell.

